# What kind of car seat for ...



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

A 6.5 year old boy who is 114 cm and 17.5 kilo ?

We haven't had a car for the last 4 years.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Without doing conversions, I would say a Regent. It is the seat that harnesses to a higher weight and height than any other.

-Angela


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

Ok, sorry. That's 38.5 pounds and 45 inches.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

A 6 year old that tall is big enough for a belt-positioning booster, although a 5pt harness is safer, of course. If you decide to get a 5pt harness seat, the Regent is really the best choice since it has the highest slots. My ds was the same size as yours when he was 6. He's 8.5 and is would still fit in a Regent. He's in a Graco Turbobooster and is very happy with it, though.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My almost 5 yr. old is 111cm and 20kg and he has a couple years to go in his Britax Regent. You'd be okay with a good high back booster, though, if you don't have the money for a Regent. If I bought a booster, I'd go with the Recaro Vivo.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

DS is in a Britax Parkway and he is very comfortable. I feel it is a safe, well made seat. He is 41lbs and 46 inches so close in size


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yup, either a Regent or a booser with good SIP (Britax Parkway, Recaro Vivo).


----------



## hockeywoman (Nov 6, 2007)

The graco nautilus is just coming out, and at $150, is probably the best bet for a harnessed seat. Only available at some WalMarts in the US right now, though.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hockeywoman* 
The graco nautilus is just coming out, and at $150, is probably the best bet for a harnessed seat. Only available at some WalMarts in the US right now, though.

I've heard good things about it, but what would make it better than a regent? (cheaper, yes, but better?)

-Angela


----------



## Eris (Sep 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I've heard good things about it, but what would make it better than a regent? (cheaper, yes, but better?)

Well, if cheaper can never make something better for you, then maybe nothing, but I think it's a better value, especially for a 6 year old- high enough top slots to harness a moderately sized 6 year old for a little while longer, and makes a good booster which would most likely last until the 5-step-test is passed and the booster is no longer needed.

It may also have fewer difficult installation issues, and does not require a top tether anchor (which the Regent does past 50lbs, besides it being a good idea for any harnessed seat).


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

Let me understand. The britax parkway is not a harnessed seat? I'm trying to figure out the difference between a parkway and a regent.

Also, the Graco nautilus is a harnessed version of their Turbobooster seat? I don't find the nautilus on their website.

HHHmmm...


----------



## Eris (Sep 11, 2002)

The Parkway is a high-backed booster, no harness. The regent is a forward-facing harnessed carseat, which harnesses to 80lbs and has very high top harness slots, and does not convert to a belt-positioning booster.

The Nautilus does look like a harnessed version of the Turbobooster, with 18" tall harness slots (vs 20" on the Regent) and harnessing to 65lbs, and then converting to a high-back or no-back booster to 100lbs. It's just in the process of coming out- some few Walmarts around the country have it, but it's not yet on the Graco (or Walmart) website. Graco says that it should be in wide release by February.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eris* 
Well, if cheaper can never make something better for you, then maybe nothing, but I think it's a better value, especially for a 6 year old- high enough top slots to harness a moderately sized 6 year old for a little while longer, and makes a good booster which would most likely last until the 5-step-test is passed and the booster is no longer needed.

It may also have fewer difficult installation issues, and does not require a top tether anchor (which the Regent does past 50lbs, besides it being a good idea for any harnessed seat).

But the regent would keep a child harnessed SUBSTANTIALLY longer.

Cheaper is not better. Cheaper is just cheaper.

-Angela


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

The Graco Nautilus is getting rave reviews from the CPS mamas at www.car-seat.org.

Easy to install, easy to use, kids like it. Thumbs way UP UP UP!

Only problem is that Walmart is out of stock online and it's not going into wide release for a few weeks yet.

Not everyone can really fit a Regent into their car's seat configuration or afford it.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

for a family who travels by plane once in a while, a Nautilus would be so so so much nicer to transport, install in taxis etc..

I traveled by plane with a Husky/Regent ONCE...and never again. I sold it and bought a Radian 80.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

My just turned 6 year old is huge compared to yours so I can't really even compare that way. I do have a few things to say about the Nautilus vs Regent thing though. The price difference can make a huge difference for many families although I know not most of the posters here at MDC. The Nautilus will fit in many situations when the Regent won't such as 3 seats in a vehicle. Again that not being able to just go out and buy a new vehicle because of money thing which many might not be able to understand. Also the Nautilus seems to have higher harness straps then what is advertised according to many people who have already purchased the seat. We plan to purchase it for our 2 year old who is too big to rf in any seat and will soon be too tall for the Scenera he is currently in. However first we have to save money to get the seat which will take months to get together. The other great thing about the Nautilus is that it does convert to a booster seat with a very high back when the harness is outgrown. I wish we could get one for my 6 year old dd who will be too tall for the high back part of her turbo booster soon, but there is no way 2 of these seats can fit in our budget unless we won the lottery or something like that.


----------



## Lorette (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Without doing conversions, I would say a Regent. It is the seat that harnesses to a higher weight and height than any other.

-Angela

I beg to differ--
just did the research and this one is much cheaper and better:
http://www.allegromedical.com/childr...tm_medium=feed

It's called the Apex 65 if the link doesn't work.

We are very happy with this seat. We have traveled with it on planes. It's easy to install. It uses a harness to 65 pounds and a belt positioning booster to 100 pounds. I think it goes up to height of 5'4" or something similar. I got it at Babies R' Us for $125.

Cheaper doesn't _make_ something better but if something is better _and_ cheaper it's the best choice (for me)!

Lorette


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lorette* 
I beg to differ--
just did the research and this one is much cheaper and better:
http://www.allegromedical.com/childr...tm_medium=feed

It's called the Apex 65 if the link doesn't work.

We are very happy with this seat. We have traveled with it on planes. It's easy to install. It uses a harness to 65 pounds and a belt positioning booster to 100 pounds. I think it goes up to height of 5'4" or something similar. I got it at Babies R' Us for $125.

Cheaper doesn't _make_ something better but if something is better _and_ cheaper it's the best choice (for me)!

Lorette

Before the Nautilus came out I would have agreed with you. The Nautilus looks and feels so much better though. Just based on feeling sturdy I'd get the Nautilus. Also the Nautilus fits in much smaller spaces then the Apex which makes it work better for us in a 3 across although it's $50 more then the best price I've seen on an Apex which does make the budget thing a pinch.

eta: I just pulled up the link you posted and the Nautilus is cheaper then that price. It's only at Walmart at the moment, but it's $150 there.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

I am still taking notes on this issue so keep the ideas coming. I will end up having to buy two seats so unfortunately, price does factor into the decision.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lorette* 
I beg to differ--
just did the research and this one is much cheaper and better:
http://www.allegromedical.com/childr...tm_medium=feed

It's called the Apex 65 if the link doesn't work.

We are very happy with this seat. We have traveled with it on planes. It's easy to install. It uses a harness to 65 pounds and a belt positioning booster to 100 pounds. I think it goes up to height of 5'4" or something similar. I got it at Babies R' Us for $125.

Cheaper doesn't _make_ something better but if something is better _and_ cheaper it's the best choice (for me)!

Lorette

More expensive does not mean better.
Less expensive does not mean better or worse.

The Apex is a great choice, as it's a cheap high-weight harnessing seat. It does have the headrest caveat, but gives kids an extra inch or so over the Marathon.

The Regent is a great choice for keeping a kid harnessed for a long time--it has the highest straps of any seat on the market, the highest weight limit, and it's roomy. It isn't FAA approved.

The Nautilus is cheap, it's readily available, and it's by a very conventional, trusted brand. What I like about this seat is that Mrs. Smith is going to see it at Walmart, say wow it harnesses to 65 lb cool, and buy it without ever hearing the words "extended harnessing." It has high top slots, and turns into a great high back booster and eventually a backless booster.

Each of these seats fits a need, and whichever one is appropriate for you depends on your child, your car, your needs, and your budget. There is no all-inclusive "best seat."

And, Britax is coming out with a new combo seat in April







. I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lorette* 
I beg to differ--
just did the research and this one is much cheaper and better:
http://www.allegromedical.com/childr...tm_medium=feed

It's called the Apex 65 if the link doesn't work.

We are very happy with this seat. We have traveled with it on planes. It's easy to install. It uses a harness to 65 pounds and a belt positioning booster to 100 pounds. I think it goes up to height of 5'4" or something similar. I got it at Babies R' Us for $125.

Cheaper doesn't _make_ something better but if something is better _and_ cheaper it's the best choice (for me)!

Lorette

The Apex only harnesses to 17"
The regent harnesses to 20"

HUGE difference.

-Angela


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

It's a huge difference, but it's also a huge seat.

And although we know it's safer to keep kids harnessed absolutely as long as possible and we should all be riding in 5 pt. harnesses, *most* kids will be able to sit properly in a good belt positioning booster by the time they outgrow a seat like the Apex or Nautilus. Not all, but most.

I can't see properly out the back window of my vehicle with the Regent installed, no matter where I put it. I just find that it obstructs my view and distracts me. It's not an option for me.

Plus, the cost is prohibitive to many people. *If* it's possible to get a good safe seat that uses a harness to 65 lbs. and provides decent side impact protection, AND people can afford it, AND use it properly, then I think we've come a very long way in a few years WRT having great, safe carseats on the market.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nickarolaberry* 
*If* it's possible to get a good safe seat that uses a harness to 65 lbs. and provides decent side impact protection, AND people can afford it, AND use it properly, then I think we've come a very long way in a few years WRT having great, safe carseats on the market.

True


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh I agree- I wish there were 20 higher harnessing seats to choose from. I'm thrilled it's out. And as mentioned, to fit specific circumstances it's fabulous.

But 3" of strap height is a big deal IMO. It's the difference that will have me buying a regent after dd outgrows her boulevard.

And no, I don't have tons of $$ and can't just go out and buy a new car









-Angela


----------



## Lorette (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
The Apex only harnesses to 17"
The regent harnesses to 20"

HUGE difference.

-Angela

What does that mean in terms of child height?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lorette* 
What does that mean in terms of child height?

Impossible to say as it varies from child to child. 3" *minimum* difference. 3" in torso height.

-Angela


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

Yeah, I agree. Also the child's total height isn't as crucial as the torso height.

I.e. my kids have unbelievably long torsos (all their height is in their torso) and outgrew the Marathon very early (under 4 years old) and that is NOT usual. My nephew, who like my second daughter is still under way under the weight limit, is 6 years old and very comfortably still in his Marathon -- he's fairly average in height but it's all in his legs.

(for this same reason my kids have difficulty with the crotch straps, because of their long waists...I have to find seats that are adjustable there or come with longer crotch straps).

You have to measure the trunk (from the seat to the top of the shoulders, when sitting) to really know what will work for your family.


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

my 2.5 yr old just moved to the top slots in her Marathon. She's just over the rear facing limit in Canada on her seat at 30 lbs. I thought our Marathon would last us until we were ready for a booster but I HIGHLY doubt it at this point. Which kinda sucks because here our options for a high weight harness seat are the Marathon, the Apex and the Radian seats. They don't sell the Regent here and if we cross border shop and get pulled over they'll take our seat and fine us. I don't want to buy both a seat and a booster if I can do it in one. If and when the Nautilus comes to Canada I will have the choice of the apex and the nautilus to choose from. Sure it's not Britax but the possibility of having a high weight harness seat and a booster in one is definately a deal maker for me. Plus choice is nice. Each of these seats is going to reach a different market since people look for different things in carseats.


----------



## kyartz (Jun 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 

And, Britax is coming out with a new combo seat in April







. I'm looking forward to that.

Do you know the name of the model? I'd like to find out more about it!


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyartz* 
Do you know the name of the model? I'd like to find out more about it!

It might be called the Frontier, but no one knows any details for sure on the seat. The best info currently on it is here http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=34335 There are differences in when people have been told it will be out. Even April is too late for when we need a new seat, but I'm pretty excited to see it when it's out.


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

I may be the only one who feels this way, but I wouldn't be comfortable with a Regent as my only seat. As much as I love the idea of the high harnesses and the high harness weight, I don't see it working as a seat to send to school for field trips, on a plane, for a quick install in a taxi, in a situation where I need to fit 3 across in the back seat.

This is all academic to me at this point, since I have on 95 lb kid, but I'm doing my research since I'm hoping to adopt a toddler or preschooler soon, and my thought is that if DS2 is FF and if money isn't an issue I'd love to have a minivan with a Regent permanently installed, and a Nautilus to use for playdates, carpooling, airplanes etc . . . If money is an issue or if I don't end up with that minivan, then I'll probably do a Nautilus until he outgrows the harness and then make a decision at that point about what to do next, taking into account what's on the market, how well my child sits, what I can fit in the back of my car etc . . .


----------

